# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  khi mơ đánh lô đề online! ghilode đánh lô đề online bảo mật số 1 hơn win 2888 nhiều

## namarchvip

_Đánh Lô đề online khi mơ_
3. Cầu ĐB ở giải 3
Ở giải 3 thường có những chạm ĐB ăn bóng hoặc ăn thẳng cho ĐB ngày hôm sau ,thường chạy khá dài nên có thể dựa vào đó để bắt chạm chuẩn hoặc bộ để đánh
4.  Phương pháp trong  Lô đề online ghép dàn ĐB ở dải 5
Ta lấy tất cả những con số ở vị trí ngoài cùng của giải 5 ghép lần lượt với các chạm của giải 5.3 làm dàn ĐB đánh cho ngày hôm sau pp này khá hiệu quả có thể đánh quanh năm ,nó có thể nghỉ vài ngày lại chạy tiếp .
VD : ở giải 5 ngày 26 ta có các chạm 025789 ghép với giải 5.3 là 8072 win 2888
Ta có dàn số :
00 020 070 080
22 272 282
505 525 575 585
787 77
090 292 797 989
Ngày 27/11/2011 ĐB về 70
5 .  Phương pháp trong  Lô đề online nuôi đầu 0 đít 0
Để chơi đầu 0 hoặc đuôi 0 một cách chính xác người chơi cũng phải theo dõi các số xuất hiện trong giải đặc biệt.
Khi ở giai đặc biệt xuất hiện số 0 lằm chính giữa (vi dụ : 14056). Thì đây chính là dấu hiệu báo đầu 0 hoặc đuôi 0 sắp ra.
VD : Theo dõi kết quả đặc biệt từ tết 2011 đến ngày 28/5/2011
05598 39956 00000 00000 00000 00000 15526
43758 67723 79899 59300 54557 09850 98026
78923 81838 53305 16076 71683 90670 75599
61338 54198 54923 26002 92401 25866 06517
48688 57722 65257 61827 69186 93891 30065
43977 15941 09502 25665 09485 29191 67827
23749 65398 24339 32685 31257 71822 82939
11722 70406 19737 05436 54393 13319 46549
41718 96797 82073 16749 00771 29995 61085
68505 24633 76460 26570 82033 18970 18520
Màu đỏ là dấu hiệu con 0 sắp xuất hiện
Màu xanh là con 0 đã xuất hiện
Ta thấy rằng khi báo con 0 sắp xuất hiện ta chỉ việc nuôi không quá 5 ngày là chén
6 .  Phương pháp trong  Lô đề online bắt chạm chuẩn để nuôi trong 5 ngày cuối tuần
73964 29261 61495 82680 29442 81055 76870
13729 58731 05691 54966 59436 63208 95442
65188 16142 12856 78237 60991 86883 64082
76630 43819 55471 21494 64832 08030 08493
69349 30069 78309 59701 95713 47224 22817
07634 21975 29621 14560 42696 78256 81356
52980 29698 84144 76823 49870
Đỏ + đỏ = xanh trong  Lô đề online
Trên là ví dụ cụ thể cho đến thời điểm hiện tại là ngày 28/5/2011
Ta lấy con đầu tiên của giải đặc biệt thứ 2 cộng với con đầu tiên giải đặc biệt thứ 3 lấy tổng của nó làm chạm chuẩn nuôi trong 5 ngày cuối tuần ,thường thì chỉ nuôi 3 ngày là ăn
bắt trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy mình bị người bắt, là gặp người yêu lý tưởng. Nếu người đã có chồng vợ thì có ý ngoại tình.
- Con gái thấy mình bị bắt là sắp sữa có đôi bạn.
- Thấy bị bắt trói gông cùm là sắp bị bệnh. Gông cùm tan gãy là sắp qua cơn bệnh. trong Lô đề online
- Thấy người mang xiềng xích vào nhà là điềm hung.
Mơ, hay   giấc mơ trong Lô đề online , là những trải nghiệm, những ảo tưởng trong trí óc khi bạn ngủ. Hiện tượng mơ không chỉ xảy ra với con người mà cũng có thể xảy ra ở các động vật có vú và một số loài chim. Tuy nhiên khi nói đến   giấc mơ trong Lô đề online  chúng ta thường chỉ ĐB cập đến hiện tượng này ở con người. Các sự việc trong   giấc mơ trong Lô đề online  thường không thể xảy ra được hoặc không giống với thực tế, chúng thường nằm ngoài sự điều khiển của người mơ. Ngoại trừ trường hợp   giấc mơ trong Lô đề online  sáng suốt (  giấc mơ trong Lô đề online  tỉnh táo), trong đó người nằm mơ nhận ra rằng họ đang nằm mơ, đôi khi có thể làm thay đổi thực tại   giấc mơ trong Lô đề online  của họ. Những người nằm mơ có thể trải qua những cảm xúc mãnh liệt khi đang mơ.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi lô đề  bảo mật chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat,  danh lo de online uy tin, web danh lo uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh de online, ghilode .com, web choi de online uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web danh bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, website ghi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2018, trang web nao choi lo de uy tin , choi lodeonline, trang danh de online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web danh de uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web danh lo de, trang web danh lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang ghi lo de uy nhat, web choi lo de online uy tin, web lode uy tin hien nay, choi lo online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de bac uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web choi lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web ghi lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

